# So so so happy! Life is awesome!



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 10, 2012)

For 2 yrs my husband and I have wanted to leave Sydney, and now its finally happening!!!! 

we are moving to the Central Coast over the next 2 weeks!!!!!


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 10, 2012)

Yay! I want to move to Peru.


----------



## Ambush (Apr 10, 2012)

Way to go. I lived in Sydney while I done a trade for 6 years. Came back to Newcastle and It was like a Big Weight was lifted from my shoulders.And things were so more relaxed. Congrats.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 10, 2012)

Lol! thats a bit too far away for me but would be beautiful!!!!!

My poor 3 yr old is running around after me (im doing cartwheels) saying "Can I come too Mummy?" tempted to leave her behind, but I have become quite attached to her!


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 10, 2012)

Best of luck too you all!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 10, 2012)

Ambush said:


> Way to go. I lived in Sydney while I done a trade for 6 years. Came back to Newcastle and It was like a Big Weight was lifted from my shoulders.And things were so more relaxed. Congrats.




Thats exactly what we are looking for Ambush. We have been trying to get up there for over a year now, and every time thing looked up something else stuffed up but this time feels like its meant to be! A mate has a house up there, $350 a week, 3 brm and self contained Granny flat out the back (may turn it into a herp room!!)



vampstorso said:


> Best of luck too you all!




Thanks Hun!!!


----------



## Ambush (Apr 10, 2012)

WOW thats a great score.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 10, 2012)

Yep!!! it wont hurt the hip pocket as much as this place does!!! its $390 a week and is just your basic fibro hole!! 

New place is only a couple of minutes from the beach too! Cant wait til next summer!!!


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 10, 2012)

I came back from Adelaide from an Easter break and already I feel a weight lifted from my shoulders...I share your enthusiasm :lol:


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 10, 2012)

i am literally dancing around the lounge room!!!!

Cant wait to start the next chapter of our lives. Cant wait to watch my daughter grow up on the beach in the sunshine...


----------



## Ambush (Apr 10, 2012)

And lots of places close to go looks for some Herp's.


----------



## Doccee (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome to the Coast, it's a handy place to live, we have beautiful beaches, great bushland and it's only a short buzz down the F3 if you need to go to Sydney. I hope you like bushwalking cos there are breathtaking views to be had from so many places up here.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 10, 2012)

Ambush said:


> And lots of places close to go looks for some Herp's.




I have never been herping! One of the things I am definitely looking forward to!!!



Doccee said:


> Welcome to the Coast, it's a handy place to live, we have beautiful beaches, great bushland and it's only a short buzz down the F3 if you need to go to Sydney. I hope you like bushwalking cos there are breathtaking views to be had from so many places up here.



Hubby is going to still be working in Sydney, until he can find work up there, but amazingly, it takes him just as long to get home now as it will from the coast! 

I am planning on getting fit when we move so bushwalking will be an interesting way to keep fit.


----------



## waterdragonguy69 (Apr 10, 2012)

where on the coast are you moving? good luck and i hope every thing goes well for you!!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 10, 2012)

blue bay


----------



## yommy (Apr 10, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Yep!!! it wont hurt the hip pocket as much as this place does!!! its $390 a week and is just your basic fibro hole!!
> 
> New place is only a couple of minutes from the beach too! Cant wait til next summer!!!



Nothing like a beach change. I loved being able growing up near the beach. Congrats. rememebr to slip, slop slap


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 10, 2012)

always do Yommy!!! Gotta keep the tats amd the skin looking good


----------



## Renenet (Apr 10, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> we are moving to the Central Coast over the next 2 weeks!!!!!



Good on you. You'll never go back.


----------



## Carnelian (Apr 10, 2012)

Fantastic news Sarah, so happy for you all. 

Now to start packing.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 10, 2012)

LOL! I am so not looking forward to that part of the moving... Keep looking round trying to figure out what to pack first! Im thinking the kitchen, cos with all this packing I wont feel like cooking anyway! lols


----------



## Carnelian (Apr 10, 2012)

LOL I'm dreading the day we finally move. 

If you eat salads, sandwiches or anything else not needing to be prepared & use plastic plates etc, you should be able to get away with it for a week or so.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 10, 2012)

yep can do all that and luckily we have about 30 different sorts of takeaway in a 2k radius here, (one thing that i am not going to miss when i move, so sick of eating junk food and really need to lose some weight)! 

Think I might have a big garage sale this weekend!!!


----------



## PMyers (Apr 10, 2012)

You'll never look back. Getting out of Sydney? Best thing I ever did!


----------



## SteveNT (Apr 10, 2012)

You will love some country to play in AND THE COAST! (I'm a saltwater person meself). Enjoy Newto. Dont forget piccies!



newtolovingsnake said:


> I have never been herping! One of the things I am definitely looking forward to!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megzz (Apr 10, 2012)

Must be an amazing feeling! Well done and best of luck with your move


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 10, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> You will love some country to play in AND THE COAST! (I'm a saltwater person meself). Enjoy Newto. Dont forget piccies!




Me too... This is the longest i have ever spent not living right near the beach.. There will be lots of pics I promise!



Megzz said:


> Must be an amazing feeling! Well done and best of luck with your move




thanks megzz. its the best feeling.


----------



## cement (Apr 10, 2012)

Congratulations, like everywhere the central coast is what you make of it. Its getting busier by the day here and school holidays.....welll, aint it good when they finish. Blue bay is nice, I built my parents house for them just around the corner at Towoon. I'm down the southern end near the beach surrounded by National park. It'll do for a bit longer!


----------



## Kimberlyann (Apr 11, 2012)

Blue bay? You will be just down the street from me  
Enjoy every minute of it  summer is by far the best, there is jack all to do here in winter though lol


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 11, 2012)

Congrats NTLS, change is as good as a holiday they say. I did part two of my move over the last 5 days..... I am sure our "stuff" breeds :shock: I wish you all the best and a really smooth move  We have traded sea air for Country air(nothing like the smell of cow dung rofl)


----------



## Endeavour (Apr 11, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> For 2 yrs my husband and I have wanted to leave Sydney, and now its finally happening!!!!
> 
> we are moving to the Central Coast over the next 2 weeks!!!!!




Its such a good feeling when you feel like you are shaping your life into something better (rather than being towed along by it). I am delighted for you and hope everything you wish for becomes a reality.


Kindest regards



Endeavour


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 11, 2012)

Kimberlyann said:


> Blue bay? You will be just down the street from me
> Enjoy every minute of it  summer is by far the best, there is jack all to do here in winter though lol




Im looking forward to doing nothing!!! we have a very busy life here in Sydney, and it will be nice to spend lots of time doing "nothing". LOL. But yeah, next summer will be a blast!

We'll have to organise a catch up Kimberly ann! i also need to find rats up there if you can help!!!




CrystalMoon said:


> Congrats NTLS, change is as good as a holiday they say. I did part two of my move over the last 5 days..... I am sure our "stuff" breeds :shock: I wish you all the best and a really smooth move  We have traded sea air for Country air(nothing like the smell of cow dung rofl)



I gotta start packing today Merle. I am not sure where to start LOL. Keep walking around in circles!



Endeavour said:


> Its such a good feeling when you feel like you are shaping your life into something better (rather than being towed along by it). I am delighted for you and hope everything you wish for becomes a reality.
> 
> 
> Kindest regards
> ...


Thanks endeavour! You are so right. Since we had our daughter it has become much more important to us to let her grow up somewhere that she had the best chances. and for us Sydney isnt it. There is too much crime and really very little for kids to do as they grow up, where we are.


----------



## Kimberlyann (Apr 11, 2012)

Send me a pm with sizes and how many and ill get to breeding and freezing for you  
My daughter wouls love a new friend and it would be great to have some friends that understand reptiles and doesnt ban me from talking about them infront of them


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 11, 2012)

LOL!!! It will be nice for my little one and i to have a friend when we get up there. 

Ill pm ya a bit later, just gotta go and start on some packing!!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 19, 2012)

So the house in Sydney is 3/4 packed and I am ready to get the hell out of here!!! Only 1 (or 10) problems with the house at the Coast... The last tennant took offence to being asked to move out after not paying his measly $250 a week rent for 4 months and not only has he put holes in every wall, he also has taken the carpet, lino, doors, antenna, wardrobes, skirting boards, keys, and the bloody OVEN!!! it must have taken him days to destroy the place!

But all is not los, the house has good bones as my mum would say, and we have great friends. I have organised free Lino, a free dishwasher, we have the boys going over on the weekend to patch the walls, and hopefully next week, we will put the flooring down and then be able to move stuff in.. Also got a few people coming over on the weekend to quote prices for the aerial. It has all turned into a bit of a mission, but it will be worth all the stress when I am walking along the beach watching the sun set


----------



## Tsubakai (Apr 19, 2012)

Just make sure you remember to change the locks.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 19, 2012)

Tsubakai said:


> Just make sure you remember to change the locks.




It was the first thing we did... the douche that was living there thought hed be a funny bastard, deadlocked the front door and screen and the back door and screen, and then left the french doors on the verandah deadlocked open, so anyone could have walked in... Hes definitely an awesome specimen of the human species


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 19, 2012)

If you're renting the property why is it your responsibility to fix the place before moving in?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 19, 2012)

You bet your sweet nelly it will be worth while  I reckon you and your little family are going to be so happy  Heck I am over the crystalmoon for you all  we need a heart/love emoticon aaawwwwwwwww


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 19, 2012)

akarsha said:


> If you're renting the property why is it your responsibility to fix the place before moving in?



Its not our responsibility at all, but it is a mates house. the previous tenant was getting our friends mail at the house, and was supposed to be paying rent directly to the mortgage. Our friend trusted this guy and then found out through mutual friends that his bank was about to foreclose on the mortgage as old mate hadnt been paying the rent, so if we were to wait for him to have the money to do the job we wouldnt be moving for months, This way we'll do some of the work (im happy about that cos it means I get to paint it how i want it painted etc) and then when hes back on top of things he'll fix us up by giving us a couple of weeks rent free... So it works for both of us.


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 19, 2012)

Fair enough.


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 19, 2012)

congrats on the upgrade,..it'd be lovely to live near the beach,......! 

and what a snothead that ex tennant sounds like,...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 19, 2012)

I couldnt believe that someone could do that to someone elses, a friends property, it amazed me when we first walked in, but its all fixable and it has a granny flat so if need be we can live in there for a bit! (it has all walls intact, carpet and an oven lol) and hell, id live in a cardboard box if it was as close to the beach as this place!!!


----------



## Renenet (Apr 19, 2012)

Some people are just gorgeous, aren't they.


----------



## Blake182 (Apr 19, 2012)

"pic's"


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 19, 2012)

Central Coast State of Mind - YouTube

hahahaha, one of my friends just sent me this! Love it!!!

I'm going up on the weekend, will take some pics then!


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 19, 2012)

sounds like your really looking forward to it so congrats im sure you and your family will love it so don't let a few little bumps in the road bother you , unfortunately there can be deadbeats no matter where you go , my parents moved out of sydney just before i was born they moved up to a tiny little beach town just north of coffs harbour ive absolutely loved growing up near the beach my house is roughly 100m from the beach so i spent lots of time there growing up , hope everything else goes well for you and there isnt to many more problems with the move


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 19, 2012)

Thomasssss- im an eternal optimist. a few holes in the wall and all the other stuff doesnt bother me, all I can see is the happy future that my little family and I will have living by the beach and away from the rat race.

At 32, i have decided that once I move up there I am going to learn how to drive... Sydney has always scared me with the amount of traffic, the entrance is definitely more up to my speed. I have also decided to put tilly into daycare and am thinking of doing a body piercing course and opening up a small business... 

Life is good, and I am sure it can only get better! I havent been this happy since the day I had my daughter. Finally feel like Im going where I want to go... Not just stuck in a rut.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 19, 2012)

Congrats on the move out of **** hole over populated Sydney. So is the house warming party byo??


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 19, 2012)

LOL, you just wanna come and hang out with Greg! lol


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 19, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> LOL, you just wanna come and hang out with Greg! lol



lol you have got it around the wrong way old mate Greg wants to hang out with me lol I'm willing to patch holes and paint for a reasonable price of a pair of signed gloves and a few coldies lol. My family have a holiday house in Toukley very nice area to live can't wait to get out of Sydney myself. Congrats.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 19, 2012)

Lol! see ya Saturday morning at 9...


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Apr 19, 2012)

oh wow congrats! i hate sydney, and i hate penrith. i convienced hubby to move to wa (which is where i call home) and we were back here after three months  i wish i could move back home


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 19, 2012)

im from Qld and would move back there in a heart beat, but unlike me hubby has a very tight family, they have always lived within 15-20 mins of each other, whereas I moved out of home at 14, and travelled around QLD and the NT and finally NSW. I have always felt like a square peg in a round hole in Sydney. Its never been my home. The only reason I stayed 10 years is cos my man is definitely one of a kind and a keeper! lol


----------



## Red_LaCN (Apr 19, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Lol! thats a bit too far away for me but would be beautiful!!!!!
> 
> My poor 3 yr old is running around after me (im doing cartwheels) saying "Can I come too Mummy?" tempted to leave her behind, but I have become quite attached to her!



ROFL!!! I near spat my drink on the screen!!!
Awesome that your moving where you wish instead of being where you dont want to be. I did the same last year,moved from Gippsland and came back home to Portland,so i know how you feel.
Well done!!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks Hun! Just saw the guy that owns the house and its all going to come together nicely...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 25, 2012)

We did soooooo much today... Laid carpet in the bedrooms and lounge and lino in the hallways and kitchen and filled all the holes in... The place looks so much better by the time we left tonight!!!





Hallway To the back door



Our bedroom



Tilly's Room




Kitchen


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 25, 2012)

Thats awesome, you'll have it looking like your nest in no time flat  really happy for your little family


----------



## waterdragonguy69 (Apr 25, 2012)

yeppy i can already se snake encloseures in most of thoughs rooms already. good on you i hope you like it there


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 25, 2012)

cant believe what we have done for under $2000 hun... cant believe I am leaving Sydney. starting to stress a bit now, but I will get over it...


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 25, 2012)

bet you cant wait to move in


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 25, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> cant believe what we have done for under $2000 hun... cant believe I am leaving Sydney. starting to stress a bit now, but I will get over it...


Once you have things how you like them and all your Babies in their spots you'll be fine  what a lovely new life your embarking on with your Family.... under $2000.... wow thats really great  well done guys


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 25, 2012)

Saturday is the day hun!!! Very excited...

awww thanks babe... spent $400 on getting aerial done and points to 3 places, and the rest has been on flooring... cant believe what a difference it makes. All we really need now is an oven and we are sorted.


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 25, 2012)

Woohoo for you, buddy. A fresh start is always a welcome thing.
Even if the change thing means a coupla jitters. Good luck in your new home : )


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 25, 2012)

Woo Hooooo for you guys on Saturday lol We have all our gear in storage, at the moment we are in a Work Donga next door to Gary's workshop(no sickies for him lol)till the house is ready....It is so funny I have a pissed off Pussy cat trapped inside till I can take him out after knock off x 4 snake enclosures crammed in down one side and 2 very noisy Galahs that wolf whistle the workers when they go past ROFL I am too embarrassed to poke my head out in case they think it is me whistling at them ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks Lynne, You have seen the before pics, so you can see the change.... A few jitters, but nothing to much, considering what a big step out it is....


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 25, 2012)

You've done a great job, looks all brand new. Now you just have to stamp your brand on it.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 25, 2012)

Will have to do that one room at a time, as I can afford it, but all rooms will be white with a feature wall the majority of the house, being black suede effect with red highlights!


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 25, 2012)

Got no idea what "black suede effect" is but the colours sound good.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 25, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Got no idea what "black suede effect" is but the colours sound good.



paint that looks and feels like suede. lol


----------



## CSTONE (Apr 25, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> For 2 yrs my husband and I have wanted to leave Sydney, and now its finally happening!!!!
> 
> we are moving to the Central Coast over the next 2 weeks!!!!!



sorry we are full lol just jokeing check this out 1st 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/#Central Coast State of Mind
[url]www.youtube.com
The Central Coast Anthem set to a Jay Z Classic. Written by Dan Taylor featuring Claire Jean Claire | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos - Produced by Marc Dwyer and starring...

[/URL]


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 26, 2012)

LMAO... Its posted up earlier in the thread! Its awesome hey, me and the girls were singing along to it all day yesterday!


----------



## CSTONE (Apr 26, 2012)

its awesome up here, i wouldnt live anywhere else, it still feels like your living in australia except for when the school holidays are on ,than it feels like lebanon lol


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 26, 2012)

it has to be better than sydney... lol..


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 26, 2012)

I love moving out of places...it's whilst you're packing you're thinking "I've got so much goddamn crap!" then when you finally finish packing you look around and love the minimalist look and appreciate it would have been so much easier to pack up if it looked like this at the start 

I need more cupboards!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 26, 2012)

lol! We have NO cupboards atm... hopefully will get built ins next week!


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 26, 2012)

I added more cupboards, but they're full of even more crap! I either need more cupboards, or less crap :lol: ......... methinks less crap :lol:


----------



## Renenet (Apr 26, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Saturday is the day hun!!! Very excited...



Saturday is the day for my move too! It's not as big as your move because I'm only going five minutes away. Without a doubt I'll be thinking of you. Good luck.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 26, 2012)

Renenet said:


> Saturday is the day for my move too! It's not as big as your move because I'm only going five minutes away. Without a doubt I'll be thinking of you. Good luck.



I'll be thinking of you too hun!


----------



## Heelssss (Apr 26, 2012)

So glad ur happy hun. Sydney sucks balls big time!!!!! Make sure you take ur lil baby girl to norah heads great kiddies beach there.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 27, 2012)

fangs01 said:


> So glad ur happy hun. Sydney sucks balls big time!!!!! Make sure you take ur lil baby girl to norah heads great kiddies beach there.




thanks heaps babe, I cant remember the last time I was this happy (and exhausted!!!! Nearly there though). Tilly is starting to get excited and understand a bit more whats going on. At first she thought that just She and I were going by ourselves and was quite upset.

I love Norah heads.. Its so beautiful. I will make sure we take here there next summer...


----------



## Endeavour (Apr 27, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> thanks heaps babe, I cant remember the last time I was this happy (and exhausted!!!! Nearly there though). Tilly is starting to get excited and understand a bit more whats going on. At first she thought that just She and I were going by ourselves and was quite upset.
> 
> I love Norah heads.. Its so beautiful. I will make sure we take here there next summer...



I think you would be a good person to be around, I just love your enthusiasm for life. I am so pleased for you.


Kindest regards


Endeavour


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 27, 2012)

Endeavour said:


> I think you would be a good person to be around, I just love your enthusiasm for life. I am so pleased for you.
> 
> 
> Kindest regards
> ...




Thanks endevour... I like to smile.... It makes people wonder what you are up to!


----------



## Bel03 (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks great, im so happy for u & ur beautiful family!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 30, 2012)

thanks bel! we are all settling in well, so are the thousands of boxes that surround us, lol....


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 9, 2012)

yay!!!! Finished cleaning the house in Sydney today so now I can finally relax at my new home an d start to enjoy living here (more than I already am!) without the stress of having to go backwards and forwards between the 2 places!


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 9, 2012)

Thats awesome, glad your family are in the nest  we have 6 weeks to go before renovations are completed here, it's all good I am just happy we are all together


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 9, 2012)

LOL, Our reno's wont be finished for ages.... Major thing ATM is to get an oven in here!!!


----------



## TattooPat (May 10, 2012)

I made a massive move from Sydney to the Gold Coast about 4 years ago best thing I have done goodluck with the move


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 10, 2012)

thanks pat. definately has been the best thing i have done.


----------

